# Germinating seeds



## Camper6 (Feb 20, 2018)

Germinating seeds for transplanting.

I tried this method for the first time.  I remember my mother germinating tomato seeds for early transplanting.

This involves paper towels and the seeds of course.  Wrap the seeds in the paper towel. Roll it up so it fits into a prescription bottle.  Moisten the paper towel.

Put the cap on.  I was amazed at how quickly the seeds germinated.  I guess it's a good way of also checking the any old seeds for viability.

I let this one get away from me.  These are pumpkin seeds. The pie type.  Not the jack o lantern.  I love eating all squash varieties.

Put the container in a shady place not in the dark or in the sunlight.  But check it frequently.  I would have loved to catch these before they grew so big.

Sending a picture.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 21, 2018)

I have seen similar ways of sprouting, but using an old empty medicine container seems like it would work perfectly.  Maybe any small similar container would do the same thing if you (like me) do not happen to have any empty medicine containers laying around. I always look at them and I can never think of any reason to save them; so I throw them away when I have one. 
Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 21, 2018)

Camper, I would imagine you have to be careful removing the paper towel as the seedling looks quite fragile. Or do you plant paper towel and all?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 21, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have seen similar ways of sprouting, but using an old empty medicine container seems like it would work perfectly.  Maybe any small similar container would do the same thing if you (like me) do not happen to have any empty medicine containers laying around. I always look at them and I can never think of any reason to save them; so I throw them away when I have one.
> Thank you for sharing !



I put my empty prescription bottles in the freezer.  When I take them out the label peels off easily because the glue is frozen.  I use them for storing screws, nails, and whatever. This method doesn't always work with some pharmacies.  The other option is to fill the bottle with hot water.  Then the label scrapes off easily.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Camper, I would imagine you have to be careful removing the paper towel as the seedling looks quite fragile. Or do you plant paper towel and all?



Well this is all new for me so what I did was plant paper towel and all.  I'm sure the plant can figure out where the roots go. L.O.L.

I'm going to start another batch and catch it when the seeds are smaller and just started.  Then I don' think they will stick to the paper.

I'm also thinking of cutting off the bottom of the container and planting it that way.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 23, 2018)

I am trying out your method, Camper6, but using a little plastic container since I don’t have an empty medicine container. I decided to try starting some New Zealand spinach, and it has a hard shell on the seed.  The online directions said to soak it overnight and then put it somewhere to sprout. 
When you sprout the seeds this way, do you just check them once a day and then wrap them back up in the paper towel again until you see that they have sprouted ?


----------

